# cool betta



## Z0da122 (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics. They're very pretty!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

WOW! He's a healthy, happy looking fish!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow your fish are really pretty!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------

